# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Windsurflehrerausbildung

## Gieses

Moin,

berlege im Sommer eine Windsurflehrerausbildung zu machen. Beim googeln ist mir aufgefallen, dass es in Deutschland neben dem VDWS auch noch andere Verbnde gibt die eine Ausbildung zum Windsurflehrer anbieten wie etwa der WWS (World Windsurf School) oder der DSV (Deutsche-Segler-Verband).
Meine Frage nun: Gibt es bei den verschiedenen Lehrer Lizenzen Untschiede? Habe ich zum Beispiel schlechtere/ keine Chancen mit einer Windsurflehrer Lizenz vom WWS bei einer VDWS lizenzierten Windsurfschule angenommen zu werden ?

Cheers 

Felix

----------

